# Need help kidding out in 2012?



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm looking to help out anyone who wants an experienced hand in kidding out their does. I'm available anytime in January. I ask for money for gas, and a little for my help/time. 

I'm very experienced in kidding out does.. kidded out something like 30 does last year. 20 sum were my own. I'm an addict and can't get enough of it!  :help: :laugh: 

Just kinda figured I would throw it out there.. it was kinda a thought. dunno. lol

I'm busy in Feb with my own does, and staceys


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Not a bad idea!! Would you consider expanding to disbudding classes at peoples farms?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure I could work something out like that. Could maybe add tattooing as well but you would need your own tattoo kit.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

That would be even better!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Shoot...you're on the wrong side of the country...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup I have her hired for the last week in February if he does dont go into labor! Her expertise is worth every penny!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I have 3 does due in April (7,12,26) and as it stands now every baby will have to go to the vet to be disbudded individually, and no one has tattoos yet (need to buy a kit)! The vet mildly sedates, so I was wondering how I would figure out how to do it at home myself, this would be perfect if it can work out!!
Obviously I'm already paying for this service, so paying for the training would be totally worth it!
What does your April schedule look like? Say around the 14th?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I must put my plug in here... Ashley helped kid out a bunch of my does last year and some the year prior. She is great! She has also helped me with numerous issues I have had. She is very experienced and knows her stuff!

I would love to have you do my disbudding this year (again) and also tatooes! You know how squeamish I can be!

Hopefully everyone will kid out fine, but always good to know you are willing to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh man, I wish you were closer! I'm going to be completely new to all-things-kidding next year and could really use someone with lots of expertise!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe you should come here after Stacey's :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually the first two weeks of April are going to be my "hell week" with a ton of goats due. So that wouldn't work out too well. Maybe the end of April?

And thank you Stacey and Jen. 

And I'd come over Logan but once I kid out Stacey's I've got to get back up to my place to kid out a few more of my own. I have all my kidding dates listed so if you want me at some point in between kidding runs we can work something out


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to at least stop by and say hi.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If I have time I will.  I'm going to be cutting it real close running down to kid out staceys girls and then back up to mine. lol


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

The last week of April (@26th) Pebble is due, so we could try for her babies for disbudding and tattoo's for all... I'd only have 1 more due after her in May if that doesn't work, but then I wouldn't get a chance to see it again for another year...
Or Daisy's due the 12th (she went 5 days early last year), so if we tried for @ weekend of the 14th-15th we could do the same, that may be too early for you though!

I wonder how long they can wait for disbudding... the vet wants them @ day 3 or 4, but I've heard of people waiting over a week or more.
I'd be really happy if this could work out, I'm going to have to do it on my own one day


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Doe kids I can disbud as late as a month old and buck kids I can usually wait till 2 weeks old. Of course the earlier you do it the better. I know I have does kidding in april as well but we may be able to work around it.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a terrific idea!!! Wish I had someone here with your expertise......I would happily pay for the knowledge that you have.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

We'll work something out


----------

